# Mikhaila Peterson leave her husband



## Fr12 (Oct 10, 2019)

Now that she is more famous and wealthy, hypergamy kicks in and she is trying to get better Chads.

JFL at alt-right trad copers







God I hate this world


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Fr12 (Oct 10, 2019)

JFL at her father preaching traditional values and marriage while his daughter act like hypergamous whore like all women


NO RELIGION AND NO IDEOLOGY CAN CHANGE WOMEN'S NATURE


----------



## nattycel (Oct 10, 2019)

I don't give a fuck


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 10, 2019)

Is there anyone else other than ugly alt-righters that takes JBP seriously?


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Oct 10, 2019)

lmaooooo


----------



## Fr12 (Oct 10, 2019)

JFL at her father preaching traditional values and marriage while his daughter act like hypergamous whore like all women


NO RELIGION AND NO IDEOLOGY CAN CHANGE WOMEN'S NATURE


----------



## OldRooster (Oct 10, 2019)

Reminder: OP=moron


----------



## Demir (Oct 10, 2019)

peterson is cuck and his wife beats him


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Oct 10, 2019)

Did she get divorced? Didn't hear anything about that


----------



## xit (Oct 10, 2019)

Fr12 said:


> JFL at her father preaching traditional values and marriage while his daughter act like hypergamous whore like all women
> 
> 
> NO RELIGION AND NO IDEOLOGY CAN CHANGE WOMEN'S NATURE


also her father had to go to rehab for pill popping addiction.


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 10, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> View attachment 131880


Highest IQ response in the whole thread.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 10, 2019)

JBP is not alt right


----------



## xit (Oct 10, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> JBP is not alt right


yeah hes a cunt


----------



## Deleted member 2119 (Oct 10, 2019)

Clean your room bucko


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 10, 2019)

https://incels.is/data/avatars/l/2/2637.jpg?1568107703
*Robtical
Incels without hate still can't get a date
-*
JoinedJan 6, 2018Messages16,427
Apr 21, 2019

Add bookmark
#7
"Just clean up your rooms and pay your taxes lads, then you'll get to stick your peepee in a creepy ventriloquist dummy looking bitch."


----------



## Fr12 (Oct 11, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Did she get divorced? Didn't hear anything about that



Check her FAQ on her youtube channel.


----------



## xit (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 11, 2019)

Fr12 said:


> JFL at her father preaching traditional values and marriage while his daughter act like hypergamous whore like all women
> 
> 
> NO RELIGION AND NO IDEOLOGY CAN CHANGE WOMEN'S NATURE


So true


----------



## Truecel14 (Oct 11, 2019)

Same for all women of any political ideology. They don't have any morals or convictions, they do anything for attention and money. Remember that lauren southern's ex boyfriend is paki.

Now that she has millions of dollars from showing her cleavage and regurgitating political bullshit, she leaves the political sphere


----------



## Andromeda88 (Oct 11, 2019)

No! 🤬


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## InjectE (Oct 11, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 132409


😢


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 11, 2019)

InjectE said:


> 😢


----------

